# Supersets to get ripped



## jamiem (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm looking for a few superset ideas for biceps/triceps, chest/back and abs.
I don't want to bulk up but instead i want to get ripped. I do a lot of cardio and am doing some gym workout currently but my workouts are getting stale.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jamiem* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Built (Apr 8, 2010)

Supersets are not the best way to cut up. 

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 8, 2010)

What's your current diet? And what is your current weight & bodyfat - i.e. how much "cutting" are we talking about to get to your goal?

 If you're doing a lot of cardio, if you're not eating enough you can just end up catabolizing the muscle you have (recall: the body type of a distance runner). Supersets introduce more of an aerobic aspect to your training, especially for guys, often enough to replace the need for cardio. Also ideally you'd like to find the balance between burning fat & retaining muscle mass to get a FULL, lean look as opposed to losing muscle to too much cardio.


----------

